# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πλακετα καθυστερησης ρολλων

## JOUN

Καλημερα
Ας ζητησω και κατι ηλεκτρονικο-ηλεκτρολογικο..
Σε πελατη εχω βαλει διακοπτη ανοιγματος ρολλων ο οποιος ειναι ουσιαστικα δυο μπουτον,ενα για ανοιγμα και ενα για κλεισιμο..
Ψαχνω για μηχανισμο καθυστερησης που να μπαινει στο κυτιο πισω απο τα μπουτον και να κανει καθυστερηση,δηλ να πατας μια φορα το μπουτον και να ανοιγει τελειως και μετα να πατας μια φορα και να κλεινει.
Το ειχα δει παλιοτερα αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να το βρω.
Καποια βοηθεια;
Ευχαριστω..

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημερα
> Ας ζητησω και κατι ηλεκτρονικο-ηλεκτρολογικο..
> Σε πελατη εχω βαλει διακοπτη ανοιγματος ρολλων ο οποιος ειναι ουσιαστικα δυο μπουτον,ενα για ανοιγμα και ενα για κλεισιμο..
> Ψαχνω για μηχανισμο καθυστερησης που να μπαινει στο κυτιο πισω απο τα μπουτον και να κανει καθυστερηση,δηλ να πατας μια φορα το μπουτον και να ανοιγει τελειως και μετα να πατας μια φορα και να κλεινει.
> Το ειχα δει παλιοτερα αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να το βρω.
> Καποια βοηθεια;
> Ευχαριστω..


Τερματικοί διακόπτες υπάρχουν στο ρολό???Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση και όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά.

----------


## tgi

Αυτό εγώ θέλω να το υλοποιήσω με Arduino
Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

φιλε μου απλά να γνωριζεις πως δεν ειναι και οτι το καλυτερο ο συγκεκριμενος διακοπτης που ζητας για την λειτουργία ρολού.
1)Κυριοτερο :  θέμα ασφάλειας εκτός εάν έχεις μοτέρ αντίληψης εμποδίου 2) πέσε οτι τα τερματικά του ρολού χάλασαν και συνεχίζει να κατεβάζει η να ανεβάζει ..άντε γεια πας για ψάθα
ελάσματα κτλ...

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

Ενημέρωσε τον για να μην σου ζητάει τα ρέστα μετά!

Στερνη μου γνώση να σε χα πρώτα...χαχαχα

----------


## vasilimertzani

με arduino ειναι ευκολο.Αρκει οπως αναφερθηκε να εχει τερματικα το ρολο.Οριζεις δυο χρονικα για ανοδο καθοδο καθε φορα που πατιεται το πληκτρο.
Για πισω απο το button το μονο που μου ερχεται απο το μυαλο ειναι τα τυπου smart home

----------

tgi (31-07-19)

----------


## tgi

> με arduino ειναι ευκολο.Αρκει οπως αναφερθηκε να εχει τερματικα το ρολο.Οριζεις δυο χρονικα για ανοδο καθοδο καθε φορα που πατιεται το πληκτρο.
> Για πισω απο το button το μονο που μου ερχεται απο το μυαλο ειναι τα τυπου smart home


Μήπως έχεις κανένα video YouTube ή κάποια σελίδα που έχει υλοποιήσει το ίδιο ή κάτι παρόμοιο;;;

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Όχι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με Arduino.τον κώδικα ψάχνεις;δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι δύσκολο.

----------


## tgi

> Όχι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με Arduino.τον κώδικα ψάχνεις;δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι δύσκολο.


Όχι τόσο πολύ τον κώδικα όσο κάποια λύση πώς θα το υλοποιήσω

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Τι να το κάνετε μωρέ το Arduino?? Για δύο χρονικά θα φτιάξετε ολόκληρο Arduino??Ούτε χρονικά χρειάζεστε. Υπάρχει διακόπτης Legrand με μπουτον επάνω  μπουτον κάτω και στοπ στη μέση.Οτι πατήσεις θα κάνει το ρολό. Ουτε χρονικά ούτε πλακέτες ούτε ρυθμίσεις.Το μόνο που χρειάζεται στο ρολό είναι τερματικό άνω και τερματικό κάτω.Πόσο πολύπλοκο πρέπει να το φτιάξετε δηλαδή??

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημερα
> Ας ζητησω και κατι ηλεκτρονικο-ηλεκτρολογικο..
> Σε πελατη εχω βαλει διακοπτη ανοιγματος ρολλων ο οποιος ειναι ουσιαστικα δυο μπουτον,ενα για ανοιγμα και ενα για κλεισιμο..
> Ψαχνω για μηχανισμο καθυστερησης που να μπαινει στο κυτιο πισω απο τα μπουτον και να κανει καθυστερηση,δηλ να πατας μια φορα το μπουτον και να ανοιγει τελειως και μετα να πατας μια φορα και να κλεινει.
> Το ειχα δει παλιοτερα αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να το βρω.
> Καποια βοηθεια;
> Ευχαριστω..


Αραγε αυτό που ζητάς είναι Latch δηλαδή αυτοσυγκράτηση. Αλλαξε λοιπόν τα μπουτον που έβαλες με έναν διακόπτη για ρολά της Legrand. Θα το επαναλάβω όμως χρειάζονται τερματικοί διακόπτες στο ρολό.Μπορείς να βάλεις και άλλο τύπο   https://www.meidanis.gr/mosaic-diplo...alouminio.html

----------


## JOUN

Tερματικα υπαρχουν αλλιως δεν θα ζητουσα κατι τετοιο..
Να μπει αλλος διακοπτης δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο γιατι υπαρχει εννιαιο πλαισιο με εναν διακοπτη και μια πριζα ακομη αρα θα πρεπει να αλλαχτουν και αυτα οποτε αν γινεται καλο ειναι να το αποφυγομε.
Τελος αυτος ο διακοπτης της legrand τι κανει;Εχει μεσα πλακετα που κανει την αυτοσυγκρατηση;Φανταζομαι πως δεν γινεται με αλλο τροπο..

Φυσικα εβαλα διακοπτη ρολου και οχι κατι αλλο ,ειναι το προηγουμενο μοντελο αυτου

----------


## chipakos-original

> Tερματικα υπαρχουν αλλιως δεν θα ζητουσα κατι τετοιο..
> Να μπει αλλος διακοπτης δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο γιατι υπαρχει εννιαιο πλαισιο με εναν διακοπτη και μια πριζα ακομη αρα θα πρεπει να αλλαχτουν και αυτα οποτε αν γινεται καλο ειναι να το αποφυγομε.
> Τελος αυτος ο διακοπτης της legrand τι κανει;Εχει μεσα πλακετα που κανει την αυτοσυγκρατηση;Φανταζομαι πως δεν γινεται με αλλο τροπο..


Είναι μηχανικός διακόπτης 100% και είναι φτιαγμένος γι αυτό το λόγο που ζητάς. Εχει μικροδιακόπτη λειτουργίας πολύ καλής ποιότητας για μέχρι 250Watt φορτίο.Τον έχω εγώ στην τέντα μου και λειτουργεί θαυμάσια τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη τι κανει αν εσυ το πατησεις και φυγεις(που ειναι και το ποιο πιθανο);
Δινει συνεχεια ταση την οποια την κοβει το τερματικο και μονο;

----------


## chipakos-original

Ακριβώς δίνει συνέχεια τάση και κόβει το τερματικό. Αν θέλεις EXTRA ασφάλεια βάλε ένα χρονικό μετά τον τερματικό να μην πηγαίνει καθόλου τάση. Αυτό μόνο ως περισσότερη ασφάλεια παρ όλο που δεν χρειάζεται.Θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να κολήσει ένα ρελέ και να δίνει συνέχεια τάση από το να χαλάσει ένας τερματικός. Ολα αυτά εφόσων έχει γίνει τίμια δουλειά στην τοποθέτηση τερματικών.

----------

JOUN (31-07-19)

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει τοτε,κατανοητο..
Για τα τερματικα πιστευω θα εχουν μπει σωστα,ξερω γω..Ο ιδιοκτητης ειναι ψειρας οποτε φανταζομαι αν κατι δεν ηταν σωστο θα το ειχε καταλαβει..
Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ας ζητησω και κατι ηλεκτρονικο-ηλεκτρολογικο..
> Σε πελατη εχω βαλει διακοπτη ανοιγματος ρολλων ο οποιος ειναι ουσιαστικα δυο μπουτον,ενα για ανοιγμα και ενα για κλεισιμο..


Μου βγαίνει μια απορία , όπως έχουν τα παραπάνω που λες , εάν ο χρήστης είναι ας πούμε κανένας παππούς ή μπόμπιρας και συνεχίζει να έχει πατημένο το μπουτόν είτε στο άνοιγμα είτε στο κλείσιμο *και τερματίσει* , τι είδους συμπεριφορά / προστασία έχει η υπάρχουσα κατασκευή? (εννοείται δήλωσες ταυτόχρονα ότι δεν έχει τερματικά ) .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιους διακοπτες χρησιμοποιείται.
Με το Arduino (και κάθε Arduino) θα φτιάξει ένα αυτοματισμό με τις προστασίες του όπου πατάει να ανέβει ανεβαίνει για 20-30δευτ ή το αντίθετο.θελει στην μέση;το ξαναπαταει και σταματάει.μπορει να δώσει εντολή από συναγερμό κ.α

----------


## JOUN

> Μου βγαίνει μια απορία , όπως έχουν τα παραπάνω που λες , εάν ο χρήστης είναι ας πούμε κανένας παππούς ή μπόμπιρας και συνεχίζει να έχει πατημένο το μπουτόν είτε στο άνοιγμα είτε στο κλείσιμο *και τερματίσει* , τι είδους συμπεριφορά / προστασία έχει η υπάρχουσα κατασκευή? (εννοείται δήλωσες ταυτόχρονα ότι δεν έχει τερματικά ) .


Στο μήνυμα #12 λέω ότι έχει τερματικά..

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν γνωρίζω ποιους διακοπτες χρησιμοποιείται.
> Με το Arduino (και κάθε Arduino) θα φτιάξει ένα αυτοματισμό με τις προστασίες του όπου πατάει να ανέβει ανεβαίνει για 20-30δευτ ή το αντίθετο.θελει στην μέση;το ξαναπαταει και σταματάει.μπορει να δώσει εντολή από συναγερμό κ.α


Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνει ωραία πράγματα με το Arduino.Απλά θεωρώ ότι για ρολό μπαλκονόπορτας είναι to much.Οπως επίσης και για ρολό τέντας . Αν ήταν γκαραζόπορτα θα έλεγα με χίλια ΝΑΙ

----------


## JOUN

Ρε παιδια δεν ειναι για το σπιτι μου ,για πελατη ειναι..
Γιατι να ασχοληθω με  Arduino και να μην παρω κατι ετοιμο,δοκιμασμενο και αξιοπιστο;
Φυσικα θα βγει  ακριβοτερο αλλα αλλος πληρωνει..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νομίζω στο #15 σου έδωσε λύση .... αλλά και αυτός έχει μια "ανησυχία" μπας και δεν δουλέψουν τα τερματικά ως πιθανότητα και παραδεχόμαστε ότι είναι σπάνια πιθανότητα .
Επομένως το μόνο αγκάθι είναι πως σώζουμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις με αστοχία τερματικού ή απρόσκοπτου εμποδίου ακόμη και πριν τα τερματικά ,π.χ. παλαίωση και σκάλωμα του μηχανισμού στην μέση από άλλες αιτίες . 
Αν και το θυμάμαι αμυδρά σε κάποια συστήματα προσθέτανε στο μοτέρ κοντά ένα θερμικό ασφαλείας ορίου έντασης και κόβει μόνιμα την παροχή και χρειάζεται απλά "reset" , στην ουσία είναι ένα πολύ μικρό διακοπτάκι σε μέγεθος νομίσματος , η επαναφορά γίνεται με την πίεση και πάλι του κουμπιού "reset" .
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32912...7-e0d003c99b83

----------


## chipakos-original

Με πολύ μεγάλη ευκολία κατασκευάζουμε έναν αισθητήρα ρεύματος τυλίγοντας μερικές σπείρες σύρμα εμαγιέ μονωμένο γύρω από το σώμα μία μαγνητικής γυάλινης επαφής μεγάλου μεγέθους ( όχι τις μικρές ) δηλαδή κατασκευάζουμε ένα πηνίο και το συνδέουμε σε σειρά με το μοτέρ, σε έναν από τους δύο αγωγούς τροφοδοσίας.Αν το μοτέρ σκαλώσει, η βρει εμπόδιο κατά την περιστροφή, ή αν καεί κάποια στιγμή, η αν τα καλώδια που πηγαίνουν προς το μοτέρ βραχυκυκλώσουν, τότε ενεργοποιείται η μαγνητική επαφή και κάνει στοπ στο μοτέρ ( φυσικά πρέπει να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία με ρελέ) και συνεργάζεται μόνο με πλακέτες ελέγχου κι όχι με μηχανικούς διακόπτες.

----------


## georgeb1957

Ο έλεγχος ρολλού γίνεται πολύ εύκολα με το shelly2.5 αξίας 20 ευρώ https://shelly.cloud/shelly-25-wifi-...me-automation/

Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί μέσα στο κουτί υπάρχοντος διακόπτη ρολλού και μπορείς να ελένξεις το ρολλό απο τον διακόπτη και απο το κινητό σου, παρέχει προστασία απο υπερφόρτωση, μπορείς να ορίσεις χρονικά όρια, να κάνεις calibration για τα τέρματα και πολλά άλλα .....

----------

JOUN (01-08-19)

----------


## JOUN

Ωραιο το shelly..Kατι τετοιο εψαχνα αλλα αυτο κανει πολλα περισσοτερα.
Ειδες οι Βουλγαροι;

----------

